# diesel on the beach? tips?



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I've had a couple jeeps for beach driving which are light and float across the sand.

Now I've got this big girl and know i need to change how I go about it.

The truck is a 2005 6.0 F250 lifted 6" on Toyo Open Country Mud Terrain 37x13.5x22's. Actual tire width according to manufacturer is 14". They are E rated "10 ply"

any tips on beach driving this? It'll be assateague and the sugar sand of Hatteras. 

Going to start by airing down to 20 and see how that works.

4hi or 4low? I was thinking 4low and letting the engine speed carry me along?

Hopefully the big lugs of the mud terrains don't bury me.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a 2001 F350 Crew Cab 7.3 Diesel. These trucks weigh close to 9000lbs empty! You definitely want 4LO. These transmissions arent inherently strong. I had to replace mine 6 months after a OBX beach driving trip. The next year I started airing down more and running in 4LO. No problems so far. I have 38-15.50x20 Mickey Thompson ATZs. I will run 15psi front and 10psi rear in some cases. You will want to air up after the beach, its hard as heck to turn your steering wheel at low speeds with low tire pressure and oversize tires.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> I have a 2001 F350 Crew Cab 7.3 Diesel. These trucks weigh close to 9000lbs empty! You definitely want 4LO. These transmissions arent inherently strong. I had to replace mine 6 months after a OBX beach driving trip. The next year I started airing down more and running in 4LO. No problems so far. I have 38-15.50x20 Mickey Thompson ATZs. I will run 15psi front and 10psi rear in some cases. You will want to air up after the beach, its hard as heck to turn your steering wheel at low speeds with low tire pressure and oversize tires.


no issues getting buried?

I had a 01 excursion before with the same transmission you have, the 4R100 which is heard from many isn't very strong. In my 05 it has the torqueshift 5R110 which is supposed to be a good bit stronger. 
maybe I'll talk to a few of the tuning shops and see if they have a recommendation for a tune that would be best for soft sand too.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats right i forgot they updated the trans with the 6.0. In any case i would still run in 4Lo. The motor has so much torque you barely have to give it much pedal. Its so much better for your transmission. I doubt you need any trans tuning. If you dont have a trans temp gauge get one. The heat generated by beach driving is crazy. But in 4Lo my trans temps stay normal.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

And no ive never gotten buried. Just play with your tire pressure till you float. You arent a newbie so youll lnow when its right.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome sounds good. I was just more worried about the weight than anything.

Thanks!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Always make sure you have plenty if fuel! Diesel can be hard to find in some areas and youll burn alot of it on the sand LOL
And if you dont have tire deflators with those big tires youll be deflating for a while. I ended up buying 4 tire buddies, one for each tire. It saves alot if time. Im sure you know those big tires hold alot of air.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Both my babies on the beach.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice where is that at? Looks wide and super flat.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Carova.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a F250 ext cab with 8' bed, if it is real soft will go down to 20 front and rear and usally no problem,,, now the wild thing is when I plop the full size slide in camper in the bed adding another 3,000 plus pounds I don't have to air down as much and the truck tracks better with the weight.
Always remember the most important thing on your truck for driving on the beach is your brain, if it looks bad don't don't go there.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Most definitely get the transmission temp gauge. Or just turn it on if you have the digital dash. Just a FYI if you have a newer ford diesel ( 6.7) The trans runs at 200 ( 196-216 degrees) in normal driving, and the #1 temp gauge is at the top of the engine instead of the side like in older transmissions so it reads hotter anyway.


----------



## VMI-Kayaker (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds like the Jeep is just sooo much easier


----------

